# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Rượu làng Vân - Ẩm thực Bắc Ninh

## dungntn

Dưới  thời Pháp thuộc, nghề nấu rượu ở *làng Vân*  được mở rộng về quy mô và  nâng cao về trình độ, không chỉ dừng lại ở  trình độ phường hội hay sản  xuất cá thể. Nhìn thấy lợi nhuận của nghề  nấu rượu mang lại là rất lớn,  vào những năm 30, một nhà tư bản Pháp  cùng ông Nguyễn Lễ (người Đáp Cầu)  đã đầu tư vốn xây dựng tại làng Vân  một Nhà máy rượu với số thợ lên đến  300 người ngày đêm sản xuất. Tại  đây đã lắp đặt một dây chuyền sản xuất  có tháp nước, có điện và 72 bếp,  hơn 140 lò nấu rượu. Khi rượu được  chưng cất xong sẽ được đưa lên  những con tàu, xuôi theo dòng sông Cầu và  chở về nước Pháp tiêu thụ.  Rượu nếp cái hoa vàng làng Vân theo đó mà đi  muôn phương. Do tính chất  rượu khan hiếm nên thời đó mỗi ngày nấu rượu  cũng lãi được cả chỉ vàng.


 
Rượu làng Vân,  một thứ đặc sản không  thể thiếu vào các dịp lễ hội, tết hay làm quà  biếu. Rượu được nấu bằng  thứ gạo nếp thơm ngon, ngoài ra còn làm bằng  sắn khô hoặc tươi, cộng  thêm men gia truyền là 35 vị thuốc bắc quý hiếm  và nghệ thuật ngâm ủ tài  tình của người dân nơi đây. Rượu uống êm, vị  đậm, uống xong có cảm giác  lâm li hương vị đặc biệt trong họng và không  đau đầu. Khi cầm chai rượu  lắc mạnh, ngay lập tức có rất nhiều bọt tăm  li ti nổi lên rồi tan dần  như pháo bông, pháo hoa. Tất cả tạo nên nét  riêng có của loại rượu mang  thương hiệu làng Vân vốn tồn tại từ hàng  chục thế kỷ qua, được mọi người  trong và ngoài nước biết đến.

 (Theo dulichlehoi.net)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Chùa Dâu - Bút Tháp - Bồ Đề (1 Ngày)* - *Ha Noi - Chua Dau - But Thap - Bo De (1 Ngay)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bắc Ninh* - *tour du lich Bac Ninh*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bắc Ninh click vào *du lịch Bắc Ninh* - *du lich Bac Ninh*

----------

